# GPS fun



## surfman (Mar 7, 2002)

I just heard of a web site that plays a hide and seek game /treasure hunt for GPS users . I understand that you can type in your zipcode and find "local" locations where pepole hide "treasures" on public properties for you to find using your GPS. I do know that you can be the "hider or the "seeker" . Don't know alott of details but you might want to check it out for some winter time family fun . www.geocaching.com


----------



## TrailFndr (Feb 12, 2002)

surfman said:


> I just heard of a web site that plays a hide and seek game /treasure hunt for GPS users . I understand that you can type in your zipcode and find "local" locations where pepole hide "treasures" on public properties for you to find using your GPS. I do know that you can be the "hider or the "seeker" . Don't know alott of details but you might want to check it out for some winter time family fun . www.geocaching.com


Its a BLAST...been using the site for a couple months...already found 8 caches, and goona go out next week for a few more. Gives ya good times in the woods ect...AND the bonus, is that it teaches ya better how to use the GPS. Finds arre small things...most cost under a buck...take something, put something else, and move to the next one. Log it on the site, so that others know you found it, and they will keep your records for ya. SOme are simple...some are what is known as Multi-Caches, where you have to find different spots for clues to the last spot and the hidden Treasure. 

Everyone should give it a try...its great for a family


----------

